

Ask YC:going to Flash Camp? - jdavid

just wondering who else is going to adobe http://www.flashcamp.org/<p>i am trying to decided what to hack on.
======
giardini
My 12-year old nephew recently finished a day camp where he learned how to
create Flash games. But he was much more interested in another day camp where
he learned card magic tricks!

